# Working on Tube amps - fingerprints on tubes?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

A question for guys who work on a lot of tube amps. I remember reading, or being told, that when swapping tubes on a tube amp, that it was important not to touch the glass with bare fingers ie handle the tubes with a cloth. The explanation was that your fingerprints (ie grease) would cause that part of the tube to heat up more, and stop working sooner. Is that an old wives tale? It seems even more ridiculous now that I've gone to the trouble of typing it all up !>!>


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> It seems even more ridiculous now that I've gone to the trouble of typing it all up !>!>


I read the same thing from a variety of sources.....so don't feel that it is rediculous to ask (and your typing was not in vain).

This topic has also been discussed in this forum in the past and the "conclusions" have been as Paul stated.

Peace

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Seems I was actually taught this in high school electronics shop. Not sure if I ever believed it, though I always handle tubes with care and with a cloth or glove lest they break, are hot, or have some other issue. Seems like common sense.

In any event, seeing some folks dirty hands, it might be good advice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've been told that like a halogen, the oils on the fingerprint can cause hotspots that may pop the glass. i've been told it's unlikely with tubes, but possible... as keeping fingerprints off is a simple matter of wearing a glove for 30 seconds, i do it out of prudence.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Seems I was actually taught this in high school electronics shop. Not sure if I ever believed it, though I always handle tubes with care and with a cloth or glove lest they break, are hot, or have some other issue. Seems like common sense.
> 
> In any event, seeing some folks dirty hands, it might be good advice.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I've never believed it or seen any technical explanation for how it might matter. I had been working with tubes for years and years and the first time I ever saw such a claim was in a manual for a fairly recent tube HIFI power amp!

As is well known, in the hifi world there are many claims that never actually get a technical proof...sure impresses non-educated people enough to buy their products, though.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> As is well known, in the hifi world there are many claims that never actually get a technical proof...sure impresses non-educated people enough to buy their products, though.


And it opens up a whole new market for here: tone preserving tube removal gloves*. I just see the ad copy:

You'll experience a greater depth and clarity to your sound. Sonorous low end and a sweet top end will shimmer, shine and thump if you change your tubes with our ToneGlove tone preserving tube removal gloves.​
On a side note: I changed some tubes at the start of a rehearsal once after scarfing back some Micky D's. I guess I got some special sauce on there 'cause something nasty was cooking on one of the power tubes 30 minutes into rehearsal. I wiped it off that night. Tube ran fine and died a normal death 3 months later.

* Patent pending.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL! Planet Waves Tube Gloves...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You'll experience a greater depth and clarity to your sound. Sonorous low end and a sweet top end will shimmer, shine and thump if you change your tubes with our ToneGlove tone preserving tube removal gloves.​
> 
> * Patent pending.


*Where can I buy ToneGloves ? * Do they work if I just remove my old tubes and put the same ones back in again? If so, how long do I need to wait before putting the tubes back?

Your help regarding the above is much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

iaresee said:


> And it opens up a whole new market for here: tone preserving tube removal gloves*. I just see the ad copy:
> 
> You'll experience a greater depth and clarity to your sound. Sonorous low end and a sweet top end will shimmer, shine and thump if you change your tubes with our ToneGlove tone preserving tube removal gloves.​
> On a side note: I changed some tubes at the start of a rehearsal once after scarfing back some Micky D's. I guess I got some special sauce on there 'cause something nasty was cooking on one of the power tubes 30 minutes into rehearsal. I wiped it off that night. Tube ran fine and died a normal death 3 months later.
> ...


yah you better get that patent going before monster co gets a hold of the market!

as i said, i've heard both arguments, and since the solution is very little extra work in my case (not working on amps, just playing them), i do it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mental Note: Quit eating KFC while changing my tubes!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

greco said:


> *Where can I buy ToneGloves ? * Do they work if I just remove my old tubes and put the same ones back in again? If so, how long do I need to wait before putting the tubes back?


ToneGloves don't just help with new tube installations. Their specially coated ToneCloth fabric can breath new life into your vintage and NOS tubes as well. A simple caress with the ToneGlove can help restore that sparkle and shine you know and love from those vintage tubes. For maximum effectiveness we recommend handling the tubes for at least 2 minutes. This gives the ToneGlove's magnetic field enough time to properly realign the crystalline structure in the tube's glass casing. Because, as you know fellow tone connoisseur, it's the slow break down of this alignment due to heat and time that cause the loss of high end in your power tubes.



suttree said:


> yah you better get that patent going before monster co gets a hold of the market!


Oh man, I so called my patent lawyer this afternoon. Prior art search will be under way any day now!


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Question: Does the warranty cover holes in the fabric?

Question: Should I use any sort of fluid whilst caressing the tube?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have ToneGloves for SS amps as well? 

If so, how do you use them for this application? 

Can they make my Gorilla amp sound a bit more like a '59 tweed Bassman?...and...about how long will that take to accomplish?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Do you have ToneGloves for SS amps as well?
> 
> If so, how do you use them for this application?
> 
> ...


Dave. 
That is the wonderful thing about ToneGloves ( TM). The back of them have plush backing made of fine Arabian Camel hair from Camels that only live on the south side of the desert. 

You reverse the gloves left for right and polish the solder joints in the amp. Polishing makes the solder joints react quite similar to warm tube.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Dave.
> That is the wonderful thing about ToneGloves ( TM). The back of them have plush backing made of fine Arabian Camel hair from Camels that only live on the south side of the desert.
> 
> You reverse the gloves left for right and polish the solder joints in the amp. Polishing makes the solder joints react quite similar to warm tube.


See! These things sell themselves. I'm gonna be RICH! :banana:


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

i've seen the results on stage lights a few times... the glass where the fingerprint is melts and bubbles, then it just dies. makes some neat art. never seen one explode, though, so i wouldn't expect any danger.

those lights are also a lot hotter than any tube i've touched.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I recommend that you edit that to: "Quit eating KFC, _*PERIOD*_!!!"


WHY YOU HATIN' ON KFC FOR


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i was offered KFC yesterday. everyone looked strangely at me when i said, "no-o-o-o-o-o no no nonono.. " just about once a year i let my guard down, and think "kfc can't be that bad, i liked it when i was a kid" and eat it, and for the rest of the year i don't eat it again...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

suttree said:


> i was offered KFC yesterday. everyone looked strangely at me when i said, "no-o-o-o-o-o no no nonono.. " just about once a year i let my guard down, and think "kfc can't be that bad, i liked it when i was a kid" and eat it, and for the rest of the year i don't eat it again...


I'm the same...but, for me, it is KFC about once every 3 to 4 years.

This thread has really taken on a life of its own.....ToneGloves...... KFC 

Dave


----------

